# Advice needed re - Sauna's!!



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there!!

I have recently discovered that our local leisure centre have sauna and steam rooms and wanted to know if anyone has heard whether women ttc could use them?? 

I have put off drinking alcohol, green tea, doing excessive exercise (now gained prob stone in weight) and hot baths and although i would love a baby more than anything in the world I'm beginning to feel like my life is on hold.  I did go for a spa evening the other week and loved the effects it had on my skin and general sanity!!

So before i get totally hooked i just wondered if there were any "do's and don't"

Thanks in advance  

Sam xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sam
I was told to avoid hot baths, swimming, saunas, hot tubs and steam rooms after ET (or fertilisation in your case!). Am sure this will be fine during the first part of your cycle before you ovulate, but i wouldnt do it afterwards just in case there is a beanie in there.
Load of luck hun
Sparkles x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi hun. Like Sparkles says, they should be fine the first part of your cycle, but I'd avoid them after ov as you don't want to 'bake' your embie.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cheers guys, i thought as much   will have to make the most of it before the 2ww me thinks!!

Sam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with all the other ladies, should be absolutely fine during first half of cycle....a good way to relax and unwind !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Natasha

I'm already looking foward to my next sauna session and think it will be a perfect opportunity for some much needed pampering particularly if AF shows up as usual   
You can go there all day for £4.60 - BARGAIN (shame i work full time  ) 

Sam xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Id get too hot after 1 minute let alone 1 day - didnt realise you loved them that much - you'll end up like a shrivelled prune and surely thats not good for the reproductive organs!! LOL!  
No seriously, enjoy your pampering hun - its lovely to find something you like so much that relaxes you - i booked in for loads of treatments at a local treatments salon to help relax me, but had to fill in a questionnaire that asked about pregnancy and had to disclose that i could be (as it was in 2WW and i was thinking hopeully as you do  ) and they told me they couldnt treat me as they werent insured so i had to get dressed and go home (dont worry girls, i wasnt naked!). We then went to a hotel/spa place the next day for our anniversary and i wasnt allowed in the hot tub, pool, sauna or steam room on strict instructions from my clinic so i had to be in charge of the camera.....great! Nephew enjoyed it loads though, and the pics came out good even if i dont say so myself! LOL!
Enjoy!
Sparkles x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh sparkles what a nightmare re your pampering and spa experience, i would have been gutted!!

I did about an hr the other week at the leisure centre and was as shrivelled as my grandma    so don't think a day would suit me either....!!  I think the ladies that go for the day take lotions and potions/packed lunch and magazines etc... and just go to hide out and chill, lovely if you don't have to work 9-5  

Even if i can't go in my 2ww it will give me something to look forward to, i have also started back at the gym and altho I'm not doing sit ups or anything to heavy, it's nice to get back on the cross trainer and bike - i finally feel like I'm getting my old self back (think i went to the land of in between for a while   )

Anyway enough of my waffling ( i can talk for england and neighbouring countries), take care hun


Sam xx


----------

